# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.22 - Direct FW read for All SPD Android

## Shamseldeen Victory

Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.22 - Direct FW read for All SPD Android     Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v1.22 - Direct FW reader for All SPD Android phones  SPD SP Platform  
- PAC creator improved
  New types supported
  Improved file verification 
- Firmware Reading improved
  New types supported
  Brand-specific improvements 
  Direct FW reader mode activated!
  - DO NOT need USB Debug any more !
  - DO NOT need ROOT for Android 5x and Android 6.x any more !
  - DO NOT need power on phone at all   
  The next CPUs are supported:    SC5735 eMMC
  SC7715 eMMC
  SC7730 eMMC
  SC7731 eMMC 
  SC8830 eMMC
  SC9830 eMMC  
  Solution DO NOT use any "prepared" loaders or something like that - you can use CM2 builtin loaders or own pac files
  Solution DO NOT use stupidly "plain reading" of knownn partitions - no half-working firmwares and rest problems  
  Include NAND Direct FW reading what was released much time ago - CM2 now cover all SC77xx CPU line!  
  Complete list of supported platforms for FW Read/Write:
  SC7715 NAND
  SC7715 eMMC
  SC7730/31 eMMC
  SC8830 NAND
  SC8830 eMMC
  SC9830 eMMC
  SC5735 eMMC 
  SC6815 eMMC  
- Service operations improved 
  NVM operations improved 
  SPunlock revised for some models  
- Other 
  Some improvements and bugfixes at all        الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## litto111

مشكورة جهودكم

----------

